

How to render text on images in python such as gthe image here - umertino

<a href="http://cdnll.i.imagechef.com/ic/templimg2/Shaved%20Head.jpg" rel="nofollow">http://cdnll.i.imagechef.com/ic/templimg2/Shaved%20Head.jpg</a> 
======
umertino
<http://programming.reddit.com/info/61h2e/comments/>

------
umertino
image rendering text ?

